# Raising Cygnets....



## KaaTom (Aug 13, 2009)

A few weeks ago I came across a very young cygnet with no parents, anyways with a little searching I found a pair of swans who called out for the young one and they were reunited...
Well today I get a call from the bird co-ordinator of the rescue group Im with to see if I could go and pick up 7 wood ducks... Since I was in Brisbane (@ the RNA) I called the person whom had them and said I would be around after I pick the kids up from school.
When I got there it was very apparent that they were indeed Cygnets and not ducks as first thought. Since no-one in the group has even come in contact with them before I had to go and track someone down that has. 
It is still uncertain as to whether or not I will have to hand them over (as they are a specialist bird) but for now I am able to rear them. Has anyone else successfully raised them????
Here are some piccies of them


----------



## tonk (Aug 14, 2009)

hey mate they certainly are black swan cygnets, theyre same as ducks to raise keep warm, plenty shallow water, chick starter crumbles, i used to give finely chopped spinach and apple, alfalfa, grass with seeds etc and let em graze in ur yard if possible as they it aswell as a splash and sunbath while preening.. good luck theyll grow quick as and ull need the blue baby pool clam shells before u know it..


----------



## kupper (Aug 14, 2009)

get them a basking lamp and they will love you for it


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 14, 2009)

wow, they are gorgeous, and you're great for taking on the task.....good luck and let us all know how things progress....lol


----------



## Khagan (Aug 14, 2009)

Hehe look at them all trying to cram into the little container of water, so cute.


----------



## stuartandconnie (Aug 14, 2009)

*If thay r swans*

if thay r blackswans 
give barry blanch at rosewood a ring he keeps black swans 
he is a very expirianced
hand raiser his phone number is in the book
please get in touch with him 
and thay will live


----------



## KaaTom (Aug 14, 2009)

I will go for a drive around to some of the larger properties this weekend and ask around to see if they have seen any swans about. Its best they are raised by their parents



tonk said:


> hey mate they certainly are black swan cygnets, theyre same as ducks to raise keep warm, plenty shallow water, chick starter crumbles, i used to give finely chopped spinach and apple, alfalfa, grass with seeds etc and let em graze in ur yard if possible as they it aswell as a splash and sunbath while preening.. good luck theyll grow quick as and ull need the blue baby pool clam shells before u know it..


 
Already have a clam shell pool arriving tomorrow... the cygnets are adorable and sound like little dogs chew toys.



stuartandconnie said:


> if thay r blackswans
> give barry blanch at rosewood a ring he keeps black swans
> he is a very expirianced
> hand raiser his phone number is in the book
> ...


 
Thanks I will give him a call


----------



## KaaTom (Aug 15, 2009)

stuartandconnie said:


> if thay r blackswans
> give barry blanch at rosewood a ring he keeps black swans
> he is a very expirianced
> hand raiser his phone number is in the book
> ...


 
Do you have his number?


----------



## xander (Aug 15, 2009)

It isnt really a great idea to feed them chick starter pellets. These are too high in protien, which can cause Angel Wings. ( A deformity in which the carpus deforms and causes the feathers to grow outwards) The best food for them are- finely chopped lettuce, finely chopped spinach,peas,grated carrot, pinch finch seed, chickweed, alfalfa.They eat heaps and are very messy. Need sun for vit D.


----------



## KaaTom (Aug 15, 2009)

They are in a large aviary atm but will be going into a larger one (12m X 7m) in the next month once its built. We are off to the markets in the morning to get supplies for them so will grab a tonne of veg whilst im at it.... Thanks Xander


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Aug 15, 2009)

I got nothing useful to say kaatom but my god they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## KaaTom (Aug 15, 2009)

They are arent they.... Luckily for me the Bird Co-ordinator is on my side and the committee has agreed they will be raised by me until its time for release, which means any other swans/cygnets that come into care will be coming to me


----------



## geckodan (Aug 15, 2009)

Xander is quite right with the tendency for angel wing but your bigger problem early on is splayed leg issues (and these aren't easily corrected like early angel wing). The key to raising cygnets and any other primarily herbivorous waterfowl is lots of greens and lots of exercise. Force them to move about or they just go to fat and get too heavy for their developing legs. Put them in an enclosure about 2 m long with the food at one end and the water at the other to force them to constantly walk backwards and forwards. Give plenty of duckweed, chopped endives or silverbeet. If you must feed a crumble, use pullet grower crumbles and sparingly (no more than 20% of the diet).


----------



## tonk (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry should have said more clearer to chop everything up and only use a small amount of crumbles to coat the food a bit..so it doesnt turn to mush.. ive never encountered angel wing probs yet so must be due to the small amount

tonks


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are simply adorable!! 
I think my Grandma has raised one before..


----------



## AnthonyJ (Aug 16, 2009)

best snake food i have ever seen =)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 16, 2009)

Good on you Kaa Tom and good luck with them.
You already have a heap of good tips and i cant 
add much as my experience with waterbirds is limited.
Oh yeah,
my daughter has pinched the last pic to use as her screen saver.


----------



## KaaTom (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks ssssnakeman... that last pic is adorable!

With all the information I have gathered I have estimated that the cygnets were about 3-5 days old when found. They are doing really well so far and loving ther new pond.

Will keep you all informed on their progress


----------

